# Musik abspielen?



## Mailyn (18. Mai 2005)

Wie kann ich mit VB eine .mp3 oder eine .wav (etc.) -Datei abspielen?


----------



## Shakie (18. Mai 2005)

Es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten, die einfachste geht sicherlich mit dem WindowsMediaControl:
Unter Menü "Projekt"-->"Komponenten" ein Häckchen bei "Windows Media Player" (wmp.dll) setzen. Dann das Windows Media Control auf deiner Form platzieren.
So kann man dann eine Musikdatei abspielen:

```
Me.WindowsMediaPlayer1.URL = "C:\Musik.mp3"
Me.WindowsMediaPlayer1.Controls.play
```
 
Edit: Wenn der Media Player unsichtbar sein soll, einfach die Eigenschaft "uiMode" auf "invisible" stellen (in der Entwicklungsumgebung oder zur Laufzeit:

```
WindowsMediaPlayer1.uiMode = "invisible"
```


----------

